# 1990 R32 GTR for sale



## jdmfreddie (Jul 20, 2015)

Up for sale is a right hand drive 1990 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR. It’s located in Copiague, NY. I personally imported this car from Japan, and it is a fully documented and FEDERALLY legal car, brought in under the “25 year law.” I have all of the paperwork that is stamped by U.S. Customs approving the car for entry in to the United States. It is currently registered and insured in New York. This is one of the most original unmolested examples of an R32 GTR you will ever find. Except for an aftermarket exhaust system and turbo timer, everything on this car is as it came from the factory in 1990.

Body:
There is absolutely NO RUST on this car whatsoever top or bottom. Considering it is 25 years old, it is incredible that there is not a speck of rust on the entire car. The car has never been in an accident of any kind, as is shown on the inspection paperwork from Japan. The paint is the original paint (Car is a KH2 Gunmetal Gray paint color) never resprayed, and in truly fantastic condition. There is no clear coat peel anywhere on the car, including the rear bumper, which is a common issue with these cars. 

Engine/Drivetrain:
This car has the stock RB26DETT with a 5 speed manual. The HICAS (4 wheel steering), unlike on many of these cars, has not been disabled. It is in perfect working condition, and the same goes for everything else on the car. There are no warning lights lit up on the dash, and none of the warning lights have been disabled as can be seen by the fact that all lights illuminate when turning the key prior to starting the car. Everything on this engine is original down to the stock airbox with factory decals on it. The timing belt was recently changed, and the engine coolant passages were fully flushed and refilled with brand new coolant. The engine oil was just changed with Mobil 1 10w30 full synthetic and a Mobil 1 oil filter. There are absolutely no leaks from the engine, transmission or differential, and the transmission shifts perfectly. This car is mechanically sound in every way. The boost restrictor (something commonly removed on the GTR) is still in place! This can be removed if you want, and will allow for a significant increase in power.

Wheels and Brakes:
Like just about everything on the car, the wheels and brakes are original. The OEM GTR rims are fitted with the original GTR brakes, which work great. Two of the rims have a little bit of curb rash, while the other two are near perfect. I have an additional set of very rare Enkei AME Modelart 5 spoke rims (1st Gen) with tires that I would be willing to throw in with the car if I get an offer close enough to the asking price.

Suspension:
Stock suspension with recently replaced shocks. All rubber is perfect with no cracking.

Interior: 
Interior is near perfect, very clean with all of the original Skyline carpeting/floor mats front and rear. All interior lights work, including the glove box light. The A/C blows ICE COLD. There is an aftermarket turbo timer, as well as a Japanese “Speed Meter” 0-400m timer. Overall the interior is in outstanding condition.

Misc.: 
-Something not incredibly important but unique, is that the car has a Bosch battery that is only available for purchase in Japan, and is considerably smaller in size compared to batteries that are available in the U.S. 
-The car has both of the only two options that were available for the GTR, which are the rear windshield wiper and the “Active Speaker” sound system. 
-It has the Japanese registration and inspection stickers still in place.
-Factory jack is in perfect condition in the trunk.

I’m asking $28,000 for this GTR, but I am open to offers. I encourage you to call or text me about any questions you may have, and please feel free to make a time to come look at the car if you are interested. It is hard to see how nice the car really is unless you see it in person.
The link below will take you to an album of photos and a few videos of the car:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums


----------

